# Hand Guns Prices



## Mercenary_ali

I was curious that how much do guns usually cost in Pakistan.
I have heard that the Traditional or the Most common Pistol, TT-33 is inexpensive can can be bought in the range of 10,000 to 25,000 RS.

Well, what I really wanted to know that how much does Pistols like, beretta 92, Glock 17, p22, m911,and taursus pt92 cost In Pakistan, Karachi to be precise.

Is there any locally produced 9mm handgun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Dear Ali,

Hand gun prices range from city to city. You're right about the TT-33. A Chinese made TT-33 would cost you around 15k to 25k. 

As far as other brands are concerned, Glock-17 can be purchased brand new from local dealers for about 200k to 250k. Beretta 92FS for 200k.

Colt-1911 used ranges from 50 to 80k. Walther P22 for about 40k (New). Taurus PT-99 would cost you about 50 to 53k (New).

Hope this gives you an idea about the arms market in Pakistan.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan First

Mercenary_ali said:


> I was curious that how much do guns usually cost in Pakistan.
> I have heard that the Traditional or the Most common Pistol, TT-33 is inexpensive can can be bought in the range of 10,000 to 25,000 RS.
> 
> Well, what I really wanted to know that how much does Pistols like, beretta 92, Glock 17, p22, m911,and taursus pt92 cost In Pakistan, Karachi to be precise.
> 
> Is there any locally produced 9mm handgun?



In Karachi:

TT-33 between 10k to 15k
Beretta 92 125k
PT 92 AFS SS with rails 55k

visit PakGuns.com - Home to Pakistan's Gun Enthusiasts for latest updated rates and reviews of various handguns, rifles, shotguns, ammo as well as reviews of locally produced clones of Beretta 92


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Has any one used or bought GSG 5 a 0.22 copy of MP5A? Would appreciate some feedback. I am planning to buy one.

Regards & Thanks before hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bezerk said:


> Dear Ali,
> 
> Hand gun prices range from city to city. You're right about the TT-33. A Chinese made TT-33 would cost you around 15k to 25k.
> 
> As far as other brands are concerned, Glock-17 can be purchased brand new from local dealers for about 200k to 250k. Beretta 92FS for 200k.
> 
> Colt-1911 used ranges from 50 to 80k. Walther P22 for about 40k (New). Taurus PT-99 would cost you about 50 to 53k (New).
> 
> Hope this gives you an idea about the arms market in Pakistan.
> 
> Regards




Thank you sir:

Would you mind telling me that Which one in your thinking is a Cost effective toy?
and also please suggest that how much does it costs to get the laser with it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Black blood said:


> Thank you sir:
> 
> Would you mind telling me that Which one in your thinking is a Cost effective toy?
> and also please suggest that how much does it costs to get the laser with it?



Hi Black Blood. 

I think for a cost effective toy, I'd suggest the CF-98 which is a Chinese made 9MM pistol. Its variants are being used by the Chinese Police and Special forces. 

The best part is that just a few months back it was priced for about 40k in Pakistan but a sudden drop in prices due to massive imports brought the price down to about 28k. 

For any beginner, I think the CF-98 is the perfect 9MM. It also comes with rails and laser-sights can be easily attached with the pistol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

Forgot to mention the laser, The laser-sights can be purchased in Pakistan for different prices. 

CAT Laser Light for Pistol can be purchased in Pakistan for about 15,000.

Looks something like this;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

CF-98 is a very stable weapon for its price range. Good Postings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Bezerk said:


> Hi Black Blood.
> 
> I think for a cost effective toy, I'd suggest the CF-98 which is a Chinese made 9MM pistol. Its variants are being used by the Chinese Police and Special forces.
> 
> The best part is that just a few months back it was priced for about 40k in Pakistan but a sudden drop in prices due to massive imports brought the price down to about 28k.
> 
> For any beginner, I think the CF-98 is the perfect 9MM. It also comes with rails and laser-sights can be easily attached with the pistol.



GOOD GOD man ..who are you??If you are ISI or some thing then I am not from India..forget I am even here


----------



## Beskar

seiko said:


> GOOD GOD man ..who are you??If you are ISI or some thing then I am not from India..forget I am even here



What?  Seiko, all this information is available on the internet. I'm just an enthusiast helping out another enthusiast.


----------



## Iggy

Bezerk said:


> What?  Seiko, all this information is available on the internet. I'm just an enthusiast helping out another enthusiast.



 just kidding yaar ..today having a good mood to have fun


----------



## TaimiKhan

Bezerk said:


> Hi Black Blood.
> 
> I think for a cost effective toy, I'd suggest the CF-98 which is a Chinese made 9MM pistol. Its variants are being used by the Chinese Police and Special forces.
> 
> The best part is that just a few months back it was priced for about 40k in Pakistan but a sudden drop in prices due to massive imports brought the price down to about 28k.
> 
> For any beginner, I think the CF-98 is the perfect 9MM. It also comes with rails and laser-sights can be easily attached with the pistol.



http://img13.imageshack.us/i/p7260086.jpg/

http://img253.imageshack.us/i/p7260092.jpg/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aboutimeee

Bezerk said:


> Dear Ali,
> 
> Hand gun prices range from city to city. You're right about the TT-33. A Chinese made TT-33 would cost you around 15k to 25k.
> 
> As far as other brands are concerned, Glock-17 can be purchased brand new from local dealers for about 200k to 250k. Beretta 92FS for 200k.
> 
> Colt-1911 used ranges from 50 to 80k. Walther P22 for about 40k (New). Taurus PT-99 would cost you about 50 to 53k (New).
> 
> Hope this gives you an idea about the arms market in Pakistan.
> 
> Regards



upto 200k to 250k for a hand gun  i had NO idea, i would rather buy a mansion lol.


----------



## I A

My sentiments exactly.

I went to buy a decent Beretta FS today, was quoted 325000! Looked at Taurus PT92 and the Chinese 9mm above - prices 55k and 35k respectively- apparently the USD exchange rate has worsened.

Was also shown what to all purposes was a Beretta FS 9MM by a pathan dealer, same weight, slightly crude feel, some visible machine markings. It was a Darra made copy for 25k. The chap gave me lovely tea. A complete money back warranty if not satisfied within 15 days - I believed him and can enforce the deal- so I bought it. So far (1st day) behaved impeccably.


----------



## arslan_treen

I A said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> I went to buy a decent Beretta FS today, was quoted 325000! Looked at Taurus PT92 and the Chinese 9mm above - prices 55k and 35k respectively- apparently the USD exchange rate has worsened.
> 
> Was also shown what to all purposes was a Beretta FS 9MM by a pathan dealer, same weight, slightly crude feel, some visible machine markings. It was a Darra made copy for 25k. The chap gave me lovely tea. A complete money back warranty if not satisfied within 15 days - I believed him and can enforce the deal- so I bought it. So far (1st day) behaved impeccably.


and it should in the future aswl , the most that can go wrong or usualy goes wrong is firing pin or magzine adjusment and both can be fixed permenantly in a jeffy !! there is a also Glock clones in the market a friend owned one for 2 year before i saw and told him it was a clone , but it worked so perfectly and looked so fine that he never suspected , these peshawar made clones are actuly worth the buck .


----------



## Nav

Is cf-98 availible with common Arms dealers?


----------



## SummerWine

Navkhan said:


> Is cf-98 availible with common Arms dealers?



yes it is one of the easiest available guns in the market, latest price is ranging from 28K to 34K PKR but i am not sure...

Most dealers carry it due to its price vs performance and proven reliability so yea its availabel farily commonly


----------



## BJlaowai

Is it very easy to buy and own hand guns in Pakistan?
Growing up in south-India, I never came across anyone actually owning a real gun. The only people with guns I saw were the policemen, with their WW-I vintage muzzle loading guns.


----------



## SummerWine

BJlaowai said:


> Is it very easy to buy and own hand guns in Pakistan?
> Growing up in south-India, I never came across anyone actually owning a real gun. The only people with guns I saw were the policemen, with their WW-I vintage muzzle loading guns.



Well depends, cant say that its very easy or very difficult. Two ways to have a gun, legal and illegal. If legal, then one has to go through a very difficult and apparently impossible process to get a license, that too if they are opened by the government. So in my experience, if you are an ordianry citizen and dont pay rishwat etc....then forget it, you cant get a license easily unless you use connections or money.

For illegal stuff, i am sure you can get it by paying money in most parts of the world including your place....

as far as seeing guns around is concerned, yes we too dont see them being carried just like that. The only visible sights of carrying guns is by security people. Civilian carrying a gun is not something one sees in our country, urban areas i am talking about.


----------



## king angels

Not exactly. You'll have to look around for what the going rate for new and used pistols of any make and model you're looking at is. From there, judge the condition as best you can, no website can replace hands on evaluations.


----------



## sparklingway

Just visit this place and their forums as well, all your queries will be answered

PakGuns.com - Market Place


----------



## impulsiveguy

i need ur feedbak ppl....
voltran ekol jackal dual made in turkey is this pistol available in Pakistan if yes how much its gonna cost..


----------



## impulsiveguy

i need ur feedbak ppl....
voltran ekol jackal dual made in turkey is this pistol available in Pakistan if yes how much its gonna cost..


----------



## Haseebullah

What ever you people do,don't buy a Glock-17.You are going to regret it.
But its pretty good as a PDW.


----------



## blackops

Man hand guns are cheap in pakistan you will have pay a heck lot of money for guns


----------



## Harold

blackops said:


> Man hand guns are cheap in pakistan you will have pay a heck lot of money for guns



yes they quite are!


----------



## flameboard

Get a FN 57


----------



## Super Falcon

i vote only for glock


----------



## hardhitters

Can anybody help me choosing pistol 9mm? I m looking for Stoeger Couger being equally good like 92fs? What is the difference in both, esp range, as price difference is too much 50k Vs 175k? OR should I prefer chinese 9mm cf98?


----------



## thaheem07

which gun is it and for how much? can i buy mp5 from wah factory if i have license?


----------



## nForce

Can you buy automatic rifles legally in Pakistan? Whats the upper limit?


----------



## pak-marine

its good to see a thread about gun prices as its really hard to ascertain .. can any one tell me i have a russian made some 40 years old double barrel shot gun .. gifted by my dada "" how much can i get for that?""" .. we use to take the weapon for shikar long time ago now since we have become a shikar ourselves i am thinking to upgrade the weapon and get some thing a bit more useful, any suggestions will really appreciate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thaheem07

hi i need suggestion . my range is maximum 50k , which gun shall i buy?it should be small in size and effective. while driving in long routes and places where its unsafe to drive while visiting my village and lands for self defense or at any place to combat with robbers.... i have two options either i apply for 9mm or 30bore? which one do u suggest? and also tell me which gun to buy. i wont be happy to buy darra made for its risk of getting stuck may be.... *but if copy of a good and attractive gun in low price is in ur suggestion do tell*. and also _guide me for laser as well. shall i buy or not?_ thanks


----------



## Chogy

The H & K MP5 PDW - Personal Defense Weapon:







A baby MP-5 set up as a personal weapon, much better than a handgun, yet compact. These were designed for VIP protection, and also as rigs for helicopter and tank crewmen when they have to bail out of their machines in combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paki1

Chogy said:


> The H & K MP5 PDW - Personal Defense Weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A baby MP-5 set up as a personal weapon, much better than a handgun, yet compact. These were designed for VIP protection, and also as rigs for helicopter and tank crewmen when they have to bail out of their machines in combat.


Hey ! can I get this handgun by anyways from US...looks nice....

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




thaheem07 said:


> hi i need suggestion . my range is maximum 50k , which gun shall i buy?it should be small in size and effective. while driving in long routes and places where its unsafe to drive while visiting my village and lands for self defense or at any place to combat with robbers.... i have two options either i apply for 9mm or 30bore? which one do u suggest? and also tell me which gun to buy. i wont be happy to buy darra made for its risk of getting stuck may be.... *but if copy of a good and attractive gun in low price is in ur suggestion do tell*. and also _guide me for laser as well. shall i buy or not?_ thanks


I will suggest U 9mm is the best one. but it might cost u 60/60k_plus........the brazillian style...
I don't know about the laser from where to get that....?? let me know too...

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




nForce said:


> Can you buy automatic rifles legally in Pakistan? Whats the upper limit?


Yes we can buy Automatic rifles but illegally cuz not easy to get its license nowadayz.....


----------



## mayankmatador

I A said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> I went to buy a decent Beretta FS today, was quoted 325000! Looked at Taurus PT92 and the Chinese 9mm above - prices 55k and 35k respectively- apparently the USD exchange rate has worsened.
> 
> Was also shown what to all purposes was a Beretta FS 9MM by a pathan dealer, same weight, slightly crude feel, some visible machine markings. It was a Darra made copy for 25k. The chap gave me lovely tea. A complete money back warranty if not satisfied within 15 days - I believed him and can enforce the deal- so I bought it. So far (1st day) behaved impeccably.




don't u people need licenses there or it was a desi copy


----------



## Donatello

Hi,

Taurus PT starts from 50k and Glock Rs 315,000 in karachi.

I know a friend, ****** rich, who purchased the Glock and then the ammo dealer called him back to see if he was interested in selling it back for 330,000.....

Glock is light weight....with a 15 round magazine.....Taurus has 17+1 (correct me if am wrong)......

My dad has the Taurus....very good weapon........for a bit bigger weapon, try Walther G22.......


----------



## Thorough Pro

Useless for what it sells at. ammo sensitive. prone to FTF/FTE





Aamir Hussain said:


> Has any one used or bought GSG 5 a 0.22 copy of MP5A? Would appreciate some feedback. I am planning to buy one.
> 
> Regards & Thanks before hand.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Still a pistol with select/auto fire. useful and handy for security detail but not for CC by civilian SD, though better than Handgun for HD. 





Chogy said:


> The H & K MP5 PDW - Personal Defense Weapon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A baby MP-5 set up as a personal weapon, much better than a handgun, yet compact. These were designed for VIP protection, and also as rigs for helicopter and tank crewmen when they have to bail out of their machines in combat.




---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------

Yes! what do you mean by upper limit? There is no upper limit, if you have liscence/permit and can afford you can buy almost anything short of infantory weapons.



nForce said:


> Can you buy automatic rifles legally in Pakistan? Whats the upper limit?


----------



## Thorough Pro

If you can find one, get a CZ999. It's a 9mm military weapon from Serbia (If I remember correctly, or one of neighbouring country) holds 13 rounds, comes with two mags and I think has ambi controls. Very neat, I almost ended buying once but then chose something better (proicier). Shouldcost around 50K +/- 5K.

Even better if you can find an original (not clone or copy) Mak. 9x18, 7+1 cap, normally two mags. very simple blowback design, very rugged and reliable, pretty accurate for its size too. a bit heavy (all steel) but easy to conceal and carry. slide mounted safety also doubles as decocker. ammo is pricier than 9mm. I bought one in 1998, with four (4) mags, still have it. my all time favourite for all time carry.




thaheem07 said:


> hi i need suggestion . my range is maximum 50k , which gun shall i buy?it should be small in size and effective. while driving in long routes and places where its unsafe to drive while visiting my village and lands for self defense or at any place to combat with robbers.... i have two options either i apply for 9mm or 30bore? which one do u suggest? and also tell me which gun to buy. i wont be happy to buy darra made for its risk of getting stuck may be.... *but if copy of a good and attractive gun in low price is in ur suggestion do tell*. and also _guide me for laser as well. shall i buy or not?_ thanks


----------



## Thorough Pro

impulsiveguy said:


> i need ur feedbak ppl....
> voltran ekol jackal dual made in turkey is this pistol available in Pakistan if yes how much its gonna cost..



Though I am not familiar with the specific name you have mentioned (at least it was not there when I was in Pak), but there are many good quality Turkish pistols available. Price ranges from 40K to 80K, and dependson dealer to dealer and place to place.

I Own one Sarsilmaaz B6 (clone of italian Bernardeli, which I think is a clone of CZ75). It comes in two sizes with mag cap of 15 and 13. additional mags with 17 round cap also available (I used them extensively and they are good quality, no FTF/FTE ever). Overall gun was good and accurate, the only problem I faced was that one of its glowing night sight dot came off within the first 10/15 shots. I wrote to the company and they wrote to their dealer in Khi who called me to bring it in for repir/replacement. but in the mean time I fixed it myself.


----------



## Thorough Pro

I found it'strigger to be quite gritty, heavy and long, probably it's because there is no external safety. but in my experience long and hard pull triggers affect accuracy. 



RescueRanger said:


> CF-98 is a very stable weapon for its price range. Good Postings.


----------



## karachi wala

Aamir Hussain said:


> Has any one used or bought GSG 5 a 0.22 copy of MP5A? Would appreciate some feedback. I am planning to buy one.
> 
> Regards & Thanks before hand.


Dear I am dieing to buy one but new one cost 70k at khi. If i get secong hand definately i'll buy this


----------



## Secur

Go for a Taser ! No need to use lethal force ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Secur said:


> Go for a Taser ! No need to use lethal force ...



Not covered by the law sir, it is a grey area. Even Police are not allowed to actually use them. Although it is a very good bit of kit to have. I have a few, all purchased locally.


----------



## JUNOO

Hi there!
I seem to be the only person totally unaware of the guns here. Wanna buy any inexpensive pistol just to feel safe while travelling. Please suggest me some.


----------



## SW187

Hey does anyone have update on gun license laws for Punjab, are they giving it again?


----------

